# Android - Bcc When Sending SMS ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't seem to get a good answer on the net.

Can I text message folks with their number in Bcc so others don't see who else I'm sending the message too ? 

I know this is avail in email, but how about SMS ?

Can this be done with Android ?


----------



## Jonno (Jan 2, 2012)

They can't see other recipients regardless.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought everybody see's the tele numbers of all recipiants across the top black info bar ? 

I'll have to check again. I'm not a big texter. Had to do it email this time.

You guys can confirm - let me know what you come up with ?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it's going to depend upon the version of android they have. I know I've seen numbers of others in a group message before.


----------

